# drive shaft?



## hemi1282 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sup guys I have a 2006 gto automatic and been hearing this sound when I accelerate a bit hard it sounds like something rolling around n trunck so I lefted the car up n the back crawled under an seen apart (location almost edge of door handle up under) around the shaft that's rubber and it's pretty much gone looks like the shaft sits n middle of it and I guess when I give it gas it slams on the bottom it's hard to explain I wish I could get a pic on here that I took but on a cell and it want let me upload, I'm not a mechanic, but does anyone know what I'm talkin about, if so is it hard to replace and expensive, plz help thanks n an advance


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

........... There's some periods for you. From that essay it sounds like the center carrier bearing surround??? It is not available. The best "fix" is a one piece aluminum drive shaft.


----------



## nassin79 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep Svede1212 helped me out with the same issue. So whats the benefit of carbon fiber over aluminum other than weight?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

nassin79 said:


> Yep Svede1212 helped me out with the same issue. So whats the benefit of carbon fiber over aluminum other than weight?


 I think you just answered your question.


----------



## hemi1282 (Mar 21, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> ........... There's some periods for you. From that essay it sounds like the center carrier bearing surround??? It is not available. The best "fix" is a one piece aluminum drive shaft.


Sveds is there a name brand u recommend and maybe point me to a site where to get one?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The drive shaft shop (DSS.com) or Gforce.com


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

^^^^ I can speak for the Drive Shaft Shop's service. They took care of me 6 years after I bought one from them. To answer the carbon shaft question light weight makes it easier to get higher top speed without vibration and destroying itself. Besides balance two things will let it spin up faster; weight and length. Along with alignment it's why they come stock two piece (two shorter shafts) and why you can buy them like that. My one piece aluminum shaft with my 3.91 gears (which make the shaft spin faster for the same MPH) can "only" go to about 145 MPH. I'll never hit that so it's no problem to me.


----------

